# CALLING OUT ALL FLEX CHEATS AND HACKS.



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

NOTICE: Posters CarmenFlexDriver and Cynergie didn't like my post. So I took out what they didn't like and put in a conversation that these two b ****ches would like.

"Dude guess what? Steam closed down my gamer account and I lost everything."

"Man what did they do that to you for?"

"For cheating."

"Man before Trump showed up, cheating was practically a civil right."

"Dude yeah Trump is like the worst president ever."


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Dude! Thanks for your input in multiple threads. We get this. I cheat and I do not care at all what you think about it. This is my way. And stop spamming this forum, please.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> I have removed duplicate posts. If any dups remain let me know and I will correct it. If you feel like cheatin' is the way to glory you do what you gotta do and I will do what I gotta do.


So cheater will cheat, and blatherers will blather?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Can’t beat ‘em? Cheat ‘em.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Call Dewy, Cheatem and Howe.

Got the number here somewhere.........


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> 2. Some people blogged that they will click during current block route to get additional back to back blocks. When I am delivering I don't have time to click for blocks. And when I do it is at end of route there is nothing ever. I believe that is because all the drivers using a hack (what it really is) got them while delivering their previous block.


Wow....I hate the bots and script users as much as anyone but come on here. It's not hard to check for offers during the block. "No time"? Really? Not even when walking from the house back to the car?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

ImGunnaHurl sounds like Flex isn't for you, find other work to support your family.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

lol. 1,208 posts later in this thread to date. What the hell have you been smoking OP? 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/make-your-own-fast-amazon-flex-block-grabber-step-by-step.188718/

#yolo playas are gonna play. Haters are gonna hate. Don't hate the playas, hate the game that King Ant hath made.

Then again: it's your choice to play. Or hate. Or continue doing both. Or be broke doing neither. 

It's still a free country last time I checked.

Stop stressing yourself out over things you cannot control. Life is too damned short.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Hahaha I post on sites like this and I get reminded every time that (regardless of the subject) if you post something with sentences longer than 10 words, people think it is is hate speech. LMFAO. My average revenue is $5000 per month. I started 2 months ago.
> Don't know if that is good or bad but I won't be satisfied until it hits over 6 G's. 6 grand is where I need to be to pay rent, pay the bills, buy food and have some left over to use as I ramp up to day one of a commercial brewery I will be opening here in Kent Washington. The IRS don't like cheaters and neither do I. My gamer tag is ImGunnaHurl on Xbox, PS4 and Steam (3 more that don't like cheaters) so find me and you folks can show me the error of my ways. LMFAO.


You're living in an alternate universe dude! 
55, OVER exaggerating your income and talking about being on every gaming platform??!! Must have been up all night gaming away as your brain has turned to mush!
Get a life you HOSER! 
All you posted was ONE giant wall of text complaining about not being able to work and make income and then come back and brag about how much you make! Sounds like a donald trump speech!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Amazon Flex drivers all compete for the same work. It is highly competitive and therefore drivers are not going to give away their secrets as to how each goes about their flex work whether is use of clickers and grabbers or efficiciency in delivering or avoiding mistakes. Anyone who is giving away info is likely giving away bad info in hopes to sabotage other drivers efforts. People who use clickers and grabbers or scripts need to be eliminated plain and simple by Amazon right now.
> 
> Yeah it's cheating and here's why.
> 
> ...


Dude, I think your anger is misdirected. Don't blame the drivers. The drivers are just trying to survive. Blame Amazon who created this mess by Onboarding way, way more drivers than Amazon could utilize.

On another note, I can't believe you spent all the time you did to write your 4 point Manifesto. I would have to agree with the above poster that it would probably be better for your mental health if you found another line of work.


----------



## Flexist (Jul 29, 2017)

You can not compete? 

Then keep whining, loser.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Hahaha I post on sites like this and I get reminded every time that (regardless of the subject) if you post something with sentences longer than 10 words, people think it is is hate speech. LMFAO. My average revenue is $5000 per month. I started 2 months ago.
> Don't know if that is good or bad but I won't be satisfied until it hits over 6 G's. 6 grand is where I need to be to pay rent, pay the bills, buy food and have some left over to use as I ramp up to day one of a commercial brewery I will be opening here in Kent Washington. The IRS don't like cheaters and neither do I. My gamer tag is ImGunnaHurl on Xbox, PS4 and Steam (3 more that don't like cheaters) so find me and you folks can show me the error of my ways. LMFAO.


Hmmm.

Let's see:

1. I'm located in Bay Area SF which has one of the highest (if not highest) base pay rates for Prime/Flex/Fresh etc.

2. The most I've ever made with Flex/Prime in a single week was $980. A WH Amazon dispatcher told me Amazon cuts you off after you pass a 40 hour limit. Not sure if this is true, but that week I worked 39hrs total (didn't do any Uber since I wanted to see what the difference in earnings was). So that week turned out to be my best to date. Anyhow, this was waaay back at start of late spring/early summer this year. Well before Amazon decided to open the floodgates on getting more delivery drivers in the Bay Area to meet its Prime demand in SF. That being said,

3. I've had the fortune to live in an extremely high demand Prime/Fresh area aka city San Francisco, it's burbs, and Silicon Valley. Which gives me access to some 5 total WHs, all of which are in relatively close proximity to each other. I'm also an extremely efficient delivery driver on the majority of my routes. My 3hr blocks typically take me 2 hrs to complete, and my 4hr blocks typically 2-3 hrs. Which means I typically complete my routes 1-2 hrs ahead of schedule--leaving me time to fish for additional bonus blocks well ahead of schedule.

4. Because of my delivery efficiency & at base $20 an hr (per Bay Area pay), this makes it possible for me to do

2 to 3 - 3hr blocks at $120 - $180 per day.

OR

2 - 4 hr blocks at $80 - $160 again depending on Prime/Flex WH demand.

5. I try to get any AM deliveries done early to exploit the PM. If demand is high (in late afternoon/PM/night hours where most ppl hate delivering), blocks can go as high as $26/hr. The most I ever made in a single day was

1 - 3 hr block at $20/hr = $60 (from 9am - 12pm but got done by 11pm)
1 - 3 hr block at $22/hr = $66 (from 11:30am - 230pm but got done by 2pm)
1 - 4 hr block at $26 = $104 (from 4pm - 8pm where I had to use a flashlight. Most customers were at home by then. Got done by 745pm with zero BC/UTA/NSL to WH)

6. My WH and concessions rates are negligible (only had 2 emails on 3 concessions to date. And 1/3 of these was a confirmed stolen package). So I consider myself a "good" delivery driver. Probably an incentive for Amazon giving me more blocks. IDK. Regardless, I've yet to really experience any difficulty or shortages when fishing for blocks.

TL;DR: the point of that mini dissertation is that I'm somewhat baffled by your income claims. You're complaining about not getting enough hours (because of the cheaters), so how are you making that much cash flow? Especially since you don't work in the Bay Area aka the highest cost of living area in the country? Are you being honest about not adding LyfUber income to that dollar amount? Because you see, at your average earnings of $5k per month, you're averaging some $31.25 per hour -- assuming a 40 day work week. This drops to approx $20.83 assuming a 60 hr (10-12 hour per day) week with Sundays off.

That also assumes you're getting guaranteed back to back blocks when you make that timely decision to go fishing for the next block (since you don't use cheats). Which is a challenge to do. Because in my experience, all WH block offers become invisible until I've completed the existing block I'm working on. But I have the fortune of being in a high customer demand Prime/Flex/Fresh area with several busy WH. So I typically get at least 2 blocks per day (or use my reserved ones). I've never had to resort to using bots/scripts to date. Thought I was doing reasonably well until I saw your post. lol.

Oh well. I guess Uncle Sam must really love you come that 1099 time of the year.....


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Dude, you're not even good at being a troll. Your troll game needs work.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Most of the people on sites like this are a bunch of effing morons. And your one of 'em. What are are you gunna do about that huh?


Yeh....edited. This freakin' nutjob keeps removing and rewording posts.

I'm sure he get's the same reception everywhere he goes.
Cynergie's long math threw him off as he was expecting a 140-280 character response and realized the math is too complicated so he bailed!


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

What is coming next for u and all the rest of the oompa loompa ragers in this thread is going to be sweet action


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> What is coming next for u and all the rest of the *oompa loompa* ragers in this thread is going to be sweet action


This thread needs a theme song!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh....edited. This freakin' nutjob keeps removing and rewording posts.
> 
> I'm sure he get's the same reception everywhere he goes.
> Cynergie's long math threw him off as he was expecting a 140-280 character response and realized the math is too complicated so he bailed!


Seems more like butt hurt actually. Especially because of what he posted here in this thread. Doesn't seem like he made any progress in figuring out how to code the script....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/make...bber-step-by-step.188718/page-61#post-3306870


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> So cheater will cheat, and blatherers will blather?


and trolls will trolls


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> and trolls will trolls


I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> You're living in an alternate universe dude!
> 55, OVER exaggerating your income and talking about being on every gaming platform??!! Must have been up all night gaming away as your brain has turned to mush!
> Get a life you HOSER!
> All you posted was ONE giant wall of text complaining about not being able to work and make income and then come back and brag about how much you make! Sounds like a donald trump speech!





Cynergie said:


> lol. 1,208 posts later in this thread to date. What the hell have you been smoking OP?


$1,199 December 1-7 #1,349 if I work 4 blocks on Monday Dec 4

Oops.

Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/id/IMGunnaHurl
Xbox: https://account.xbox.com/en-US/Profile?gamerTag=ImGunnaHurl

LinkedIn (Get a life hoser?)
www.linkedin.com/in/kelly-phelps-7b514712

I ain't ever seen so many dudes acting like mouthy little b *****ches! F**king A!


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> I know you are, but what am I?


Dude! That is a lame comeback.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> First 7 days of December - $1199
> 
> OOPS!
> 
> ...


You pick up really shitty blocks bro.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a very valid reason for using automation. I have very painful arthritis that is worsened from continuous tapping. My skin is also very sensitive to temperature extremes and repetitive contact with any object, so much that I can't wear certain clothing. I can get a doctor's note for it and no one can block my using it, else they want to be accused of discriminating against a very real disability. What is your counterstrike, op? Would you take a cane away from a crippled?


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

rozz said:


> I have a very valid reason for using automation. I have very painful arthritis that is worsened from continuous tapping. My skin is also very sensitive to temperature extremes and repetitive contact with any object, so much that I can't wear certain clothing. I can get a doctor's note for it and no one can block my using it, else they want to be accused of discriminating against a very real disability. What is your counterstrike, op? Would you take a cane away from a crippled?


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

kmatt said:


> You pick up really shitty blocks bro.


F**kin' a bro. Shitty blocks and a shitty 5 grand a month.


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

rozz said:


> What is your counterstrike, op? Would you take a cane away from a crippled?


Amazon needs to provide as part of their app, clicker/grabber functions that gives everyone the same advantage or come up with a different way for drivers to get blocks or at least be clearer on what is and is not acceptable. This was what I suggested in my original post.

Every reply has been one hate comment after another from one little punk after another thinking they can pwn me. To call me pnwd is the same as calling me a b**ch. I didn't post on this forum so that a bunch of anonymous circle jerk off's can get nut and their lulz. I requested to have my account closed which didn't happen so for a minute anyway I'm gunna pimp out every last one of them little bag ho's until I get kicked the f**k out. Your anonymous too so here is my counterstike: Take your made up bullshit story about why you need automation and shove it up Cynergie 's and Carmenflexdriver 's ass.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Amazon needs to provide as part of their app, clicker/grabber functions that gives everyone the same advantage or come up with a different way for drivers to get blocks or at least be clearer on what is and is not acceptable. This was what I suggested in my original post.
> 
> Every reply has been one hate comment after another from one little punk after another thinking they can pwn me. To call me pnwd is the same as calling me a b**ch. I didn't post on this forum so that a bunch of anonymous circle jerk off's can get nut and their lulz. I requested to have my account closed which didn't happen so for a minute anyway I'm gunna pimp out every last one of them little bag ho's until I get kicked the f**k out. Your anonymous too so here is my counterstike: Take your made up bullshit story about why you need automation and shove it up Cynergie 's and Carmenflexdriver 's ass.


 Ooooooooh......were scared!

Now......immagonnahurl myself! 

Funny part is agree with the first part of his post and MANY of us have been saying the exact same thing.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Amazon needs to provide as part of their app, clicker/grabber functions that gives everyone the same advantage or come up with a different way for drivers to get blocks or at least be clearer on what is and is not acceptable. This was what I suggested in my original post.
> 
> Every reply has been one hate comment after another from one little punk after another thinking they can pwn me. To call me pnwd is the same as calling me a b**ch. I didn't post on this forum so that a bunch of anonymous circle jerk off's can get nut and their lulz. I requested to have my account closed which didn't happen so for a minute anyway I'm gunna pimp out every last one of them little bag ho's until I get kicked the f**k out. Your anonymous too so here is my counterstike: Take your made up bullshit story about why you need automation and shove it up Cynergie 's and Carmenflexdriver 's ass.


Almost all the hate comments I see come from YOU. What you said completely boggles the mind. No, there will never be fairness in this game, even if what you said is provided. Automation is banned, they make that clear. Those who choose to use it risk getting banned (and they have been here). It's like gambling and they're willing to do it to make a little money. You choose to use your fingers and you get a sense of security. That's your choice. And no, them providing automation will not work to your advantage, EVER. The system works well as intended and any changes would disrupt the current work flow and make getting deliveries out that much harder.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> Dude! That is a lame comeback.


I'm rubber, you're glue
Whatever you say 
Bounces off ME and sticks to YOU.


----------



## ImGunnaHurl (Nov 27, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ooooooooh......were scared!
> 
> Now......immagonnahurl myself!
> 
> Funny part is agree with the first part of his post and MANY of us have been saying the exact same thing.


I came into this forum on NOV 27. I have been driving Fresh/Prime Now for two months. So I'm a noob. No sweat. But none of my original posts have been aimed at anyone nor have they been replies to someone else's. If you and your pals don't agree with my opinion then be a man and say it in a way that helps me be a better participant for f**ks sake and keep the mouthy rat garbage to yourselves. Its what a bro should do, you know... bro's before ho's? Nope. In this forum its ho's before bro's or ho's but not bro's. lol mfer that is some classic shit.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

ImGunnaHurl said:


> F**kin' a bro. Shitty blocks and a shitty 5 grand a month.





















O.K.

Of all the emotional 5 year old man children I've had the misfortune to meet on the web, you OP take the cake.

Congratulations on winning the achievement for being the most insecure, tiny e peen obsessed person that I've met to date.

Now kindly stop spamming my inbox.

And please get a life.

Seriously.


----------

